# What to do with this Apple Krate chain guard?



## schwinnlax (Jun 9, 2022)

I picked up this '69 (I think) Apple Krate a couple of days ago.






Here is a closeup of the chain guard.  As you can see there is no paint left on the guard.  What do people advise to do in this situation?  Can the guard be properly painted and re-silk screened or decaled?  Is there someone or a business that does this?  Better to leave it as-is?  For context, the paint on the bike has many chips.  Chrome is cleaning up nice.  Obviously missing the original seat/pogo sissy.  I've purchased reproductions of both to make the bike "complete."  Just wondering what to do with the chain guard.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 9, 2022)

@koolbikes


----------



## koolbikes (Jun 9, 2022)

Koolest Stuff is your source for Geniune Schwinn Approved Sting-Ray and Krate Seats, Seat Kits, and Seat Restoration. We also offer Chainguard Silk Screening Service. Koolest Kolors is our Sting-Ray Factory Exact Color Matched Paint. We strive to bri
					

We strive to bring the past to the present through unique, one-of-a-kind items. We have been collecting, buying and selling vintage collectibles and other Kool Stuff for over 25 years.  Koolest Stuff is your source for Genuine Schwinn Approved items.



					www.koolestuff.com


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 9, 2022)

Yes, I had seen the Koolest Stuff site, but the chain guard needs to be painted before silk screening. So, the question is more about painting the guard.  Do people just DIY?  I also saw Koolest Stuff has Famboyant Red paint, so that would be an option.  Not sure how good I would be at masking off the chain guard to paint it correctely.  The curve would be the biggest challenge.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 11, 2022)

Anybody re-paint one of these and can share their experience??  Thanks


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 11, 2022)

I haven't re-painted one of these specifically, but I have repainted many bikes, motorcycles and cars.
With these Schwinn flamboyant colors, the correct paint(s) is the main thing as I understand. Also, when having the correct paints, the application of the top color coat is important. Too much and the color is darker, too little and its too light. I've seen a couple Kool Color repaints of Campus Green that turned out too dark because the top color coat was too heavy over the silver base.
As for the tape-off around an outside curve, vinyl tape can make that work, or, regular types of paint masking tape laid over first, then trimmed to the curve with a razor blade. All available at auto paint stores. Also, its chrome being taped off, so if there is a little bleed, it can be trimmed with a razor blade.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 14, 2022)

The bike is actually a 1970, DF serial number, but has the late 1969 shifter.  Everything cleaned up pretty nice.  The chrome cleaned up nicely.  Bought a 1998/99 Schwinn repro seat/hardware and repro pogo sissy bar.  Front brake cable is too short.  Must have been replaced at some point.  I assume the cable housings originally were gray, but these are white, so either I need to replace with white, or replace all of them with gray.  Front tire looks original, but rear one is a replacement or an a dealer substitute?  Next step is to paint and letter the chain guard...


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2022)

Used Dupli-Color metalcast red with Dupli-Color adhesion promoter to pain the chain guard.  I think it turned out decent.  The match looks better in the shade than bright sunlight.  One week for full cure of the paint according to the can, so will put the decal from bicycle bones on next weekend.  If the paint on the frame were shinier, I think it would be closer to the chainguard.  Is there a good wax or other product for shining up the paint a bit?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2022)

You shot the Metalcast directly over the chrome without a silver base coat and that will create a whole different look. Schwinn used the silver base on the chrome guards. If you want it to match the frame better, I'd reshoot it using a silver base coat.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> You shot the Metalcast directly over the chrome without a silver base coat and that will create a whole different look. Schwinn used the silver base on the chrome guards. If you want it match the frame better, I'd reshoot it using a silver base coat.



Thanks, GT.  I did not clue in that the base coat over chrome needs to be silver.  Makes sense because it would match the bike frame base coat.  If I do strip the chain guard, what solvent would work best?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2022)

Any type of automotive paint stripper will do it, or xylene works if the paint is fairly fresh. Lacquer thinner will also do it.

I did a lot of testing with this Metalcast years ago and posted all my testing on the Schwinnbikeforum years ago. I had an example of the Blue shot over chrome and that creates the anodized look. The Metalcast silver base paint is a big metallic paint, so that wasn't close either but it sure looked great for a custom.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2022)

Here's a couple decent shots of the silver base on my 63's after the rain washed the color coat off.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks for the picture.  I'm wondering if this Dupli-Color "metallic" base paint would work?


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2022)

By the way, here's a shot of the bike in full sun.  You can see the difference in the chain guard color.  I thought maybe I had put one coat too many on?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2022)

schwinnlax said:


> Thanks for the picture.  I'm wondering if this Dupli-Color "metallic" base paint would work?
> 
> View attachment 1648308




No that will not work for matching the Schwinn aluminum base. I mentioned that above but it does look really cool for a custom paint job. No metallic, a flat aluminum color is what you want. Here's one of my last tests for a good aluminum base coat. I first use this paint at work and really liked how it sprayed, looked and dried. Shot a sample with it, a little less than 10 minutes later I shot a light coat of Metal cast over it. A few minutes later I shot a second wet coat and this is the final finish.

The base was VHT's Flat Aluminum.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> No that will not work for matching the Schwinn aluminum base. I mentioned that above but it does look really cool for a custom paint job. No metallic, a flat aluminum color is what you want. Here's one of my last tests for a good aluminum base coat. I first use this paint at work and really liked how it sprayed, looked and dried. Shot a sample with it, a little less than 10 minutes later I shot a light coat of Metal cast over it. A few minutes later I shot a second wet coat and this is the final finish.
> 
> The base was VHT's Flat Aluminum.
> 
> View attachment 1648353



OK, sounds good will give that a try.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 19, 2022)

Kudos to GT!  Stripped off my paint job.  Acetone worked well and very fast to strip off the paint.  Masked the guard again and then followed your instructions with VHT flat aluminum base then the metalcast.  Excellent results IMHO for paint match in both full sun and shade.  Will wait until next weekend to put the water slide decal on so that the paint has time to fully cure.

Thanks again!!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a couple decent shots of the silver base on my 63's after the rain washed the color coat off.
> 
> View attachment 1648295
> 
> View attachment 1648296



Oh, I like that aged ‘63 Flamboyant Lime Survivor just as is with the Aluminum coat showing through.

Is this Lime going to be preserved this way?


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 19, 2022)

Aluminum Undercoat.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Oh, I like that aged ‘63 Flamboyant Lime Survivor just as is with the Aluminum coat showing through.
> 
> Is this Lime going to be preserved this way?




There are actually two of these, a his and hers. Both came from the family of the original owners and both were in good shape but evidently they were stored outside in the Arizona sun and had a bad case of sun burn....out. The paint was a little dull when I picked them up and I planned on cleaning them up. I had them covered and a storm hit. The cover was blown off and then they were rain washed. Both have lots of  paint that was literally washed off by the rain. Now I'm not sure what the plans are for the two.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 26, 2022)

Decal on.  This bike project is complete for now.  Will keep my eyes out for the correct red grips.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jun 26, 2022)

I've got some red grips if you need them


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 1, 2022)

One last picture now with red grips bought from ADKBIKES and new cables.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 2, 2022)

Question, I've noticed the front atom drum brake does not "grab"as much as I think it should.  I tightened the cable with the lever in "rest" position to a point just before the brake shoe starts to grab the drum.  However, when I compress the brake lever all the way, there is no where near the stopping power that I get with the rear caliper brake.  Is this normal, or is something either wrong or worn out?  Am I missing something in the adjustment?

Thanks!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jul 25, 2022)

schwinnlax said:


> Used Dupli-Color metalcast red with Dupli-Color adhesion promoter to pain the chain guard.  I think it turned out decent.  The match looks better in the shade than bright sunlight.  One week for full cure of the paint according to the can, so will put the decal from bicycle bones on next weekend.  If the paint on the frame were shinier, I think it would be closer to the chainguard.  Is there a good wax or other product for shining up the paint a bit?
> 
> View attachment 1648234



The DupliColor paint is very close to matching Flamboyant Red. I painted a frame and it was a nice match for the paint left on the original fork that was on the hidden part of the fork.
Chainguard should be painted with adhesion promoter, then silver base coat, then the Metalcast. That would knock down that shade difference. I figured that out after the fact as well.
Decals are acceptable, I am sure you could paint it yourself and send it to be silkscreened if that is your choice. It would look more original, although BicycleBones has some nice decals for the Schwinns.
He is a member here.


----------

